# Seeking for X orchestral music, where X is...



## Kabur (Aug 28, 2012)

An adjective which I can not find an english word for. Dynamic? Interesting? Rich? Impulsive? Atmospheric? I dont really know. I am looking for classical music different from that of our usual Vivaldi, Mozart, Rachmaninov etc. style. And soundtracks different from all those blogbuster movie titles.

Here is an example: 



Paul Romero manages to astoundingly catch the feeling of a lively forest, the raw powers of the nature by a short piece. This is the kind of music I am looking for. The flutes at the beginning sound like they are having fun and joking around, then there is a quick sudden crescendo.. joking around again, a huge climax of epic proportions which leads into a calm, charming melody. As if the forest was peaceful and friendly, yet dangerous and wild to evildoers.

Some more examples of the kind:





 - chaos





 - death

There are many composers, symphonies and compositions which "caught the atmosphere".. but there is just something special about Paul Romero and his work. It is dragging you into another world alltogether. It is not a song. It is a living creation.

If anybody understands what I mean from my desperate attempt to describe a feeling, roll the compositions on me!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

That's quite interesting music. Have you checked out the music of Basil Polidous? I hope that's the correct spelling. He did a lot of very good movie music, lots of sci-fi. Here are some other more classical suggestions:

Copeland, Fanfair for the Common Man:






Sibelius, The Swan of Tuonela (Tuonela is the castle of the dead, surrounded by a black lake with a black swan. The English horn is the song of the swan):






Prokofiev: Seven, they are Seven. A piece about seven demons from Babylonian mythology:





Tchaikovsky 6th Symphony.

Miklos Rosza Parade of the Charioteers from Ben Hur






Gorecki Symphony #3


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Khachaturian, Adagio from Gayane. This has been used in 2001 A Space Odyssey and Aliens






Richard Strauss, Death and transfiguration






Wagner, Prelude to Lohengrin






Wagner, Wotan's Farewell and Magic Fire Music from the Valkurie






Wagner Siegfrieds Funeral Music and Brunhildes Immolation






Alan Hovhanes Mysterious Mountain symphony


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Ralph Vaughn Williams, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis






Gustav Holst, The Planets

Richard Strauss, Dance of the Seven Veils from Solome (There is something repulsively decadent about this. but that's the way it's s'posed to be)






Bach, Passacaglia and fugue in C minor






Barber, Adagio for Strings






Scriabin, Poem of Exstacy (yes, THAT exstacy)






Shostakovich Symphony 11


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Ravel, La Valse






Shostakovich Symphony 12






Rimsky-Korsakov, Sheherazade






Faure, Requiem, In Paradisum






Prokofiev, ScythianSuite


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's your answer:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

not this one. that one


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

and the soundtrack for Lair by John Debney:






Also try Spyro Dawn of the Dragon ost.


----------

